# Intruders on the Swing



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Recently I have been getting into the switch rod and swinging some aggressive looking intruder patterns. A switch rod in my hand is quite a bit different then the centerpin I am accustom to using, but I have been enjoying it so far. 

Here are a few patterns I have been toying with as of late. Articulated patterns where in essence you tie 2 flies. The front half and the back half. The rear end wiggles quite well. Looking forward to hitting the water this weekend with these in my arsenal.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking flies KSU. I hope to see some pictures of the chrome you catch on those.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

They look too nice to fish KSUFLASH. Good hat ornaments though.--Tim


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had very good success the past few seasons on a simplified version of a senyo AI, a super simple pattern that's mostly just a clump of flashabou on a hook. As far as color, pick your favorite because I'm not sure it matters at all LOL. I was lucky enough to have a day the other week where I had over 20 grabs and the fish did not want drifted flies. It's incredibly rare but I wish it happened every week haha. I'm glad to see more guys picking up the Long Rod and Swinging it's a really fun and relaxing way to fish, though I still occasionally pickup the single hander in a bobber or my pin or a spinning rod or whatever. But I'm getting to the point where I would rather swing all day for to grads in high water with nobody else around then go drift up 10 fish that is some small freak but that's the joy of steelhead you can do what you want. Those flies up top should smoked fish it look really good, my flies don't look nearly as nice haha


----------

